# Thawing block frozen chicken wings...need advice



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2017)

I really need to stay away from restaurant depot... for some reason unbeknownst to me, I bought a 40lb. Case of miscut chicken wings.  They won't all look pretty but for weeknight meals and experimenting with different wing sauces, the price was too good to pass up.

So they are frozen in 4 separate  ten pound blocks.  Have had two of those bags in the fridge for about 3 days and they are still almost completely frozen.  Fridge is tempting at about 38 degrees. I wanted to thaw a bunch so that I can vacuum seal in smaller portions to refreeze.  So here is the problem.  I have to go away for work on Saturday...will be gone until Tuesday.  If they don't thaw by Saturday morning, and are still too solid to seperate, will they be ok to leave in the fridge for 3-4 days since they were previously frozen.  My wife unfortunately won't even be around most of the weekend to keep an eye on them. 

I know it's a wait and see how thawed they are type of situation but I was wondering your opinions.  Thanks!  

-Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2017)

The surface wings will be 9 days thawed by tues. Start removing thawed wings a couple times a day so frozen portions are exposed...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The surface wings will be 9 days thawed by tues. Start removing thawed wings a couple times a day so frozen portions are exposed...JJ



Makes sense!  Thanks chef!  You always help me out.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks again Chef!  Started pulling  off the outside pieces and then decided with a little elbow grease and a butter knife I could seperate them all 













IMG_3029.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 26, 2017






Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2017)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------

